# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  τα φωτα σας παρακαλω!!!

## angelfarm

γεια σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!σημερα πηγα στο μ. πευκο για να παρω εναν ρικ νεκ απο εναν ιδιωτη-εκτροφεα....(?)...ειχε και αλλα ειδη οπως κοκατιλ ,αυστραλιανα,σπινους,καρδρ  νες,γκουλντιανς,πιγκουινα  ια,και παραδεισια.........μου ειπε οτι φερνει πουλια απο ολλανδια.........ειχε 4 ρικνεκ πρασινους εκ των οποιων δυο ηταν πρασινοι σκουρο και δυο ανοιχτο(ποια η διαφορα δεν ξερω)ειχαν δαχτυλιδι αλλα το ενα οση ωρα ημουν εκει ειχε κοκαλωσει(?) εν τελη δεν πηρα γιατι ηθελα εναν συγκεκριμενο τον οποιον τον ηθελε αλλος αλλα εαν επερνα και τους δυο που ηθελε ο αλλος θα μου τους εδινε..(???)τελικα πηρα δυο παραδεισια ,ειναι μια ομορφια.........οποιος ξερει επειδη ουδεποτε ειχα τετοια πουλια  και ουτε ημουν προετοιμασμενος για τετοια πουλια ....τι τρωνε?πως ξεχωριζω το φυλλο?ποιες οι συνηθειες τους?ευχαριστω........


οποτε μπορεσω θα βαλω κ φωτο γιατι,,,δεν μου καθονται........παντως ειναι ασπρογκρι κοιλια με πλευρα καφε πουα με λευκο  καφε μαγουλα γκρι σκουρα φτερα και κοκκινο ραμφος....ευχαριστω

----------


## antonis

το αρσενικο εχει καφε μαγουλα ενω το θυληκο οχι...θα σου πει πιο πολλες λεπτομερειες καποιος που ξερει καλυτερα!!!  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλά, δεν σου είπε ο εκτροφέας τί είδος παίρνεις; Τα παραδείσια είναι καμιά 200αριά διαφορετικά είδη! Τέλος πάντων, απο την περιγραφή εγώ συμπεραίνω οτι πήρες ζεμπράκια. Συνήθως τα αρσενικά έχουν πιο έντονο χρώμα απο τα θηλυκά.

----------


## angelfarm

μου ειπε οτι τα λενε παραδεισια....αυτα δαχτυλιδι δεν εχουν.....αρα ηληκια(?)τωρα που τα παρατηρω λιγο νυσταγμενα το ενα καθεται εως που ακουμπαει το στηθος στο κλαρι και το αλλο σχεδον ορθιο...ειναι φυσιολογικο?....υπαρχει καποιος ιστοτοπος που να περιγραφει με καθε λεπτομερεια την φροντιδα διατροφη,κλουβι,ζευγαρωμα ...κτλ......οποιος ξερει ας  γραψει λιγο αμεσα μην κανω κατι λαθος.....ευχαριστω

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βάλε μια φωτογραφία να δούμε τι είναι αν και νομίζω ότι Ζεμπράκια πήρες.(ZEBRA FINCHES)

http://www.birdsworld.gr/Exotics/Zebra.htm

----------


## angelfarm

τα μικρα μου

----------


## angelfarm

αν ξεχωριζει καποιος τι γενος ειναι ποιο.......ας μου πει ...
ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Windsa

....δυο αρσενικά Zemprakia έχεις... 
Πως μπορούσες να πάρεις πουλάκια χωρίς να ξέρεις τι τρώνε? τι χρεάζονται? πως λέγονται? τι φύλλο είναι???

[ot:3obocps0]αυτα δαχτυλιδι δεν εχουν...[/ot:3obocps0]
Άμα δεν έχεις προσέξει ότι ένα απ αυτά φοράει και δακτυλίδι....τι να πω? Από εκεί θα μάθεις την ηλικία...

----------


## antonis

συμφωνω με την 'Windsa''...επρεπε πρωτα να ρωτησεις και να μαθεις καποιες λεπτομερειες για αυτα τα πουλακια...  ::  ...τελος παντων.εχεις 2 αρσενικα ζεμπρακια!!!

----------


## jk21

αγγελε πληροφοριες για τα πουλακια θα βρεις πολλες εδω 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zebra_Finch#Diet

http://www.finchworld.com/Zebra.html 

http://www.efinch.com/index.htm

http://www.zebrafinch.com/NewZebra/Zebra.html

ειναι γεματο αρθρα .ορεξη να χεις να διαβαζεις  :winky:  

να ξερεις οτι βασικη διαφορα στη διατροφη τους ειναι οι περισσοτεροι αμυλουχοι σποροι σε σχεση μετους λιπαρους και η συμμετοχη στο μιγμα μεγαλης ποσοτητας του σπορου millet (διαφορα ειδη του )



εδω ειναι ενα τετοιο μιγμα οπου μπορεις να διακρινεις και αλλα ειδη μιλλετ καθως και κεχρι (καναρινοσπορο) αλλα και λιγους λιπαρους οπως νιζερ 




εγω θα σου προτεινα να αλλαξεις αν γινετε το ενα να παρεις θηλυκο για να κανεις ζευγαρι γιατι ειναι κατεξοχην πουλακια που ζουν σαν ζευγαρια και μαλιστα νομιζω μονογαμικοτερα των καναρινιων

----------


## Σπυρος24

μια ερωτησουλα φιλε μου..ποσο τους ειχε τους ρινκνεκ?ηλικια?ηταν ταισμενοι στο χερι?Α και να σου ζησουν!!!


*Αυτή η ερώτηση είναι άσχετη με το θέμα μας. Παρακαλώ να απαντηθεί μόνο μέσω πμ.

Μαρία*

----------


## angelfarm

πηγα για να παρω ρικ νεκ .....αλλα για τον ανωθεν λογο δεν πηρα ....................μολις ομως ειδα αυτα τα μικροσκοπικα ζωακια.......κολλησα...!!!!κλουβ  ια μικρα ειχα.....τα ταισα παπαγαλινη με κεχρι,μηλο,ψωμι χωρις αλατι...........αλλα το ειδος αυτο δεν το ξαναειχα...................αυτος (που τωρα καταλαβαινω οτι μονο να πουλησει τον ενδιεφεραι) .....μου ειπε οτι ειναι ζευγαρι...αλλα ειχα τις αμφιβολιες μου....γι αυτο και σας ρωτησα..............οσο για το δαχτυλιδι ειναι ανοιχτου τυπου και γραφει πανω μονο ενα 14...................

επισης να σας πω οτι ειχε τις κλουβες μεσα σε μια αποθηκη με ελαχιστο φωτισμο......μονο οι ρικ νεκ ειχαν δαχτυλιδι μωβ κ ασημενιο....εκ των οποιων ενα ηταν αρρωστο....ειχε δυο αυστραλιανα εκ των οποιων το ενα ειχε κατι σαν "ερπη"στην μυτη του........ειχε 3 σπινους και 2 καρδερινες χωρις δαχτυλιδι............και σε μια γωνια με εργαλια ειδα 2 ξυλινες παγιδες...................................  ο αυτοκινητο του ειχε πινακιδες εξωτερικου.....μου ειπε οτι τα φερνει απο ολλανδια και οτι εχει ολα τα νομιμα χαρτια αλλα εμενα για τα ζεμπρακια δεν μου εδωσε τιποτα.........επισης ειπε οτι ερχονται και περνουν απο αυτον  τα pet shop,....δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι αληθεια.............αλλα αποδειξη ετσι για τους τυπους δεν μου εδωσε............

----------

